# updating microcode.....needed on amd64?



## azathoth (Jan 17, 2018)

I did pkg update and pkg upgrade
rebooted


```
root@realfascism:~ # cat /etc/rc.conf

sendmail_enable="NONE"
hostname="realfascism"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
ftpd_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
microcode_update_enable="YES"

root@realfascism:~ # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/microcode_update start

Updating CPU Microcode...
Please update your system in order to update CPU microcode.
Done.
root@realfascism:~ # ./u
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (2 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (2 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
root@realfascism:~ # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/microcode_update start
Updating CPU Microcode...
Please update your system in order to update CPU microcode.
Done.
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm up to date and asked much the same question in the Intel Bug Incoming thread the other day. 

We need to patiently wait for the fix to be implemented.


----------



## azathoth (Jan 17, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> I'm up to date and asked much the same question in the Intel Bug Incoming thread the other day.
> 
> We need to patiently wait for the fix to be implemented.



oh ok, so I am doing things close to right?


----------



## PacketMan (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm guessing some might roll their eyes, but I am trying to decide if I should wait until April to buy my new AMD Ryzen 5.  Will newly manufactured 1st generation Ryzen 5 CPUs incorporate the necessary changes? And how about 2nd generation Ryzen, will it have these issues and need microcode updates or will these security issues be addressed at the factory printing of the CPUs? I would rather use CPUs that don't have the issue, versus ones that reply on microcode update with every boot.


----------



## tingo (Jan 17, 2018)

I think (but do not know) that permanent microcode updates for any processor will only happen when then vendor release a new revision of that processor. If I am right, I also think that a new revision (which also includes other changes, not only microcode) will take longer time than until April this year.


----------



## PacketMan (Jan 17, 2018)

tingo said:


> ..... permanent microcode updates for any processor will only happen when then vendor release a new revision of that processor.



Well 2nd generation Ryzen is coming, and AMD has known about this issue for a while, so I logically think that they would have made those changes already, before they start mass manufacturing in March / April.  Wish there was a way to confirm.


----------



## azathoth (Jan 17, 2018)

how do I know if a microcode update like happened?

I notice it says intel......so are amd64 not affected?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 17, 2018)

azathoth said:


> I notice it says intel......so are amd64 not affected?



Now they're saying AMD is also vulnerable to attack.

The Meltdown and Spectre vulnerabilities affect nearly every computer


----------

